# Best Hop to Lift Cascade hop Aroma



## QldKev (28/8/13)

What is your opinion of the best hop to whirlpool and dry hop to help lift Cascade, mainly focusing on aroma


----------



## .DJ. (28/8/13)

cascade?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/8/13)

Citra.

Use it early, a little bitterness, a little at 10 minutes (assuming you chill) and a whack of cascade as 0 minute and dry hop.

Once dry hopped a keg with 60g odd of cascade on top of Citra as the major hop in the boil. Great APA and the single biggest reason I miss kegs.


----------



## syl (28/8/13)

Amarillo!


----------



## QldKev (28/8/13)

I like the idea of Citra, I could use it as a 1:3 ratio against the Cascade so it does not take over. Amarillo I think works well with Cascade but needs to be pretty forward and changes it too much for what I'm chasing.

Obviously there is Centennial I could throw in the mix. I'm also thinking Simco and a small hit of Galaxy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/8/13)

I was going to add in Galaxy.

I did a "sans-Nelson" APA, which is basically a bit of citra at 30 minutes, and equal amounts of citra, galaxy and cascade at 10, with a massive dry hop hit of cascade in the keg.


----------



## timmi9191 (28/8/13)

Motueka.

The best aroma hop there is (IMO) - end of thread!!


----------



## Tilt (28/8/13)

+1 Amarillo. 
5-10g Nelson Sauvin at flame out works too (probably similar to Galaxy in that sense - beer MSG)
Pacifica is good too. I reckon a ratio of 2-4 Cascade: 1 Pacifica adds a light floral aroma and gives Cascade a perfumy citrus blossom effect.
I've also heard FWH with Pacific Jade adds a base of marmalade aroma that Cascade sits nicely on top of.


----------



## brentice (29/8/13)

ive used Cascade and Simcoe side by side in my last all grain batch and i think they are a match made in heaven(true story) Again this may be a biased opinion(again another true story)


----------



## QldKev (29/8/13)

I've check the hop inventory (aka fridge), no Galaxy or Chinook left.
I've decided against Citra, only because I've just finished a 112L batch of Citra APA and want something different.

I've ended up with a Cascade, Simcoe and Columbus mix, equal parts for the additions. It's currently mashing.

Thanks for the ideas


----------

